# Is it possible??



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, here I go!

I have been viewing and taking in all the topics and reviews on this site! 

I have been to Dubai many times and I see it as a place that I could actually settle down too, I have few family friends who already live there who actually work and some have actually retired.

My main question is regarding myself and me getting a Job in Dubai, abit about myself. I am 29 years of age, have a wife and an infant (3 months). I have worked in Customer Services Jobs and Administration Jobs since I was 18. I have also run a travel agent for around 1 year also. At the moment I work for the local hospital and looking after a system that the hospital uses (but this is mainly all Admin I would say). My education is mainly all college and have no University degree. My wife is on Maternity Leave and has a degree with experience mainly around communication and event coordinating etc.

Is their any kind of job I would be able to get to support my family on my own as Wife will be with Infant? Maybe she can start looking for a job in a year or too.

All comments will be appreciated? Or am I just dreaming of finding anything.

I have applied for few jobs (admin) on Gulf Talent

Regards


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

is your wife pplanning on going back to work soon?
if so, i think you could do it and survive easily enough.
If its just you earning, and its an admin role, most admin roles are taken by other nationalities who accept lower salaries than what you would be used too.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gulf talent are a waste of space, you'll only get the job you want if you're actually there.

Bull**** yourself, you're not admin, you're an admin director....


----------



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes i would guess she would look for a Job, but that would not be anytime soon i guess. As if she went to Work the Baby would have to be put into child care (only if i sit at home and she goes to work, dont think thats happening)

i would say, for a year or even 2 it would be only me working.


----------



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL where is the best place to look for a job then?



Andy Capp said:


> Gulf talent are a waste of space, you'll only get the job you want if you're actually there.
> 
> Bull**** yourself, you're not admin, you're an admin director....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Muzz786 said:


> LOL where is the best place to look for a job then?


Not LOL, I was being serious, look at the sticky, there's a list of recruitment companies there, but seriously, don't even bother unless you're in UAE, it wont happen, yeah there are exceptions, but they're people who are being transferred or have specific skills, the job market is worse in Dubai than in the UK.

Fact.


----------



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

i am changing my Title to Manager or even Director

whats the sticky? where shall i look 



Andy Capp said:


> Not LOL, I was being serious, look at the sticky, there's a list of recruitment companies there, but seriously, don't even bother unless you're in UAE, it wont happen, yeah there are exceptions, but they're people who are being transferred or have specific skills, the job market is worse in Dubai than in the UK.
> 
> Fact.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

admin CEO?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

sticky is at the top of the page.
Seriously, unless you are really needed by a company or already work for an organisation that has a branch in Dubai, you will have to come over here and apply. No one will pay for you to come over for an interview. If you are really serious about this, bring your family for a holiday here so wifey gets a taste of the place and set yourself up some interviews. 
You are up against very highly qualified Indians and Filipinos (with degrees) who will work for less money than you can earn in UK.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

wandabug said:


> sticky is at the top of the page.
> Seriously, unless you are really needed by a company or already work for an organisation that has a branch in Dubai, you will have to come over here and apply. No one will pay for you to come over for an interview. If you are really serious about this, bring your family for a holiday here so wifey gets a taste of the place and set yourself up some interviews.
> You are up against *very highly qualified Indians and Filipinos (with degrees)* who will work for less money than you can earn in UK.


They may have degrees, but trust me, highly qualified is not a term I would use to describe most of the "engineers" I have encountered here.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We are talking about Admin jobs aren't we?, not engineers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Isnt everyone an engineer in UAE??? Even civil paper pushings jobs are civil engineers....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, we are talking about admin, same applies from my experience


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Ok, we are talking about admin, same applies from my experience


Agree with you. I seem to meet one 'disaster' aka employee after another! I've given up on telling people how to do their jobs - some of them are truly beyond help and look even more clueless when you try to explain what they have done wrong! And yes, engineers top my list of 'incompetent people'!

But in response to the other person's query, I think that the other forum members have hit the nail on the head. Admin jobs are done mainly by people from the subcontinents. However, as Stevie has pointed out, executives and CEOs prefer Western admins, so there are options available (though not as many open positions as for your typical admin job).

What about office manager/ business support manager/ business development manager positions? That may be another option to look at.


----------



## Muzz786 (Mar 11, 2011)

wheres the best place to look for office manager, business support manager?
been looking everywhere via google - cant see any good ones around

anyone got any contacts of any companys hiring?

regards



Maz25 said:


> Agree with you. I seem to meet one 'disaster' aka employee after another! I've given up on telling people how to do their jobs - some of them are truly beyond help and look even more clueless when you try to explain what they have done wrong! And yes, engineers top my list of 'incompetent people'!
> 
> But in response to the other person's query, I think that the other forum members have hit the nail on the head. Admin jobs are done mainly by people from the subcontinents. However, as Stevie has pointed out, executives and CEOs prefer Western admins, so there are options available (though not as many open positions as for your typical admin job).
> 
> What about office manager/ business support manager/ business development manager positions? That may be another option to look at.


----------

